# A look inside Precision Matthews warehouse February 10, 2020



## Dhal22 (Feb 10, 2020)

Lots of toys...................


----------



## davidpbest (Feb 10, 2020)

Matt:  10PM and you're still in the warehouse?   Go home an get some sleep already.     

Thanks for the photos - I knew you had a good inventory, but this helps visualize things at your end.   I must admit that I'm a bit surprised that the manual equipment market remains so active.   To hear some people talk, you'd think CNC has taken over the world.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow! 
I think I saw my future mill in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 11, 2020)

I thought that looked like yours.   Right next to mine.............


----------



## StevSmar (Feb 11, 2020)

That’s exciting seeing your pictures knowing my 12x24T lathe is somewhere in your warehouse waiting to be delivered early March!

You've got a lot more stock than I’d imagined.


----------



## litewings (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow. Had no idea there was that much inventory on hand. Impressive.


----------



## bill70j (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks, Matt 

What strikes me is the orderliness and cleanliness of your operation.  Just one small signal of a well run organization.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks like Bamban's lathe sitting there....


----------



## rwm (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## bakrch (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow, 






Do you have any machines set up for visitors?  My Brother-in-law moved out there a few months ago and we're due for a visit. Would love to stop in and check some things out. Particularly the 833TV and 940M.


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm betting your original post with the photos will become the new high for "LIKES" on this site.

Bruce


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow we have nothing like that here, A much smaller market with a total population of only 25M and only 5 cities of over 1M. when I bought my lathe I had to wait until they were placing an order to have mine included. I think they were ordering 6 machines, like mine only a bit longer, for a trade school. No one here carries much stock of anything.


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 11, 2020)

Mine was the same way. I had to wait 4 months to get my PM-1236.  Things are much different now. @bakrch All you need to do is set up a date/time with us. with a couple days warning we could have them opened up for you to look at.


----------



## .LMS. (Feb 11, 2020)

Send me one of each plz


----------



## shotgun choker (Feb 11, 2020)

I need a tailstock barrel for a 13x40 can you help me


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 11, 2020)

.LMS. said:


> Send me one of each plz





Now we're talking...........


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 12, 2020)

@shotgun choker contact us at parts@precisionmatthews.com As long as it's a PM Lathe we can help you out.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Feb 16, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> Matt:  10PM and you're still in the warehouse?   Go home an get some sleep already.
> 
> Haha I am here until 10pm or later most nights, and weekends too, thats when I can really get things done. I stay late and come in a little later since many customers are on the west coast time. Don't feel bad for me, I enjoy it. Although this weekend has been a lot of preparing for tax time, I certainly do not enjoy that part of it!
> 
> Thanks for the photos - I knew you had a good inventory, but this helps visualize things at your end.   I must admit that I'm a bit surprised that the manual equipment market remains so active.   To hear some people talk, you'd think CNC has taken over the world.





bill70j said:


> Thanks, Matt
> 
> Yes, CNC has taken over a lot, but there is still a lot of place for manual machines. We are working on getting back in to CNC soon here though.
> 
> What strikes me is the orderliness and cleanliness of your operation.  Just one small signal of a well run organization.





bakrch said:


> Thank you, its not quite where I want it to be just yet, but its getting there. Clean and neat = efficient, there is nothing worse than wasting time looking for pieces or tools, its coming together, just need a bit more time to get it where I want it.
> 
> 
> Wow,
> ...


 No showroom, just not enough people stop in, but let us know and you are definitely welcome to come see a machine.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 16, 2020)

That's a lot of inventory.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 17, 2020)

Impressive inventory, organization and cleanliness.


----------



## Techee (Feb 17, 2020)

Matt, you are an amazing businessman!

Machine design, quality control, customer service, inventory & working capital!  I admire successful, hardworking entrepreneurs.


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Feb 20, 2020)

My first post here. I just retired as a field engineer and purchased a PM-1228VF-LB 12x28 for my home garage hobby shop and am so excited to get it, set it up, and start my new retirement fun. I can see this will be one of my favorite sites.


----------



## tlrascal (Feb 24, 2020)

Wow!!! what is that about $4000 worth of inventory?  Just kidding I know that is a big investment in customer satisfaction.


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 27, 2020)

Impressive to say the least!  That is what I call a customer commitment!  People don’t realize the commitment a company such as yours has to make in order to have parts for customers.  Having run a couple of Capital equipment businesses people don’t realize the inventory risk financially that businesses have. 

Thanks for being there and making the investment!  It is appreciated!

ps.....all those crates in the warehouse remind me of Indiana Jones!


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 27, 2020)

What do you use to keep track of inventory (location and quantity) as well as reorder quantities?  We used SAP, which works great as long as you follow the procedures, when people go around the system, all hell breaks loose!


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 27, 2020)

Also what people don’t realize is that it is impossible to have every single part for every machine offered.  It’s a guess on what might fail and an investment in having the parts on hand.  Again, thank you for your commitment!


----------



## gheumann (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey, Matt!

There will always be naysayers.

I've had my PM1127VF for TEN YEARS. Can't believe it has been that long. In that time it has been instrumental in helping reproduce over $2 Million worth of products. I am extremely happy with it, as well as with the support I've received from you whenever I needed it.

Cheers!

/Greg Heumann





						BlowsMeAway Productions - Amplified Harmonica? This is the place! Custom Mics, Ultimate Mics, Amps & 		Accessories
					

BlowsMeAway Productions - Amplified Harmonica? This is the place! Custom Wood Microphones, Ultimate Mics, Wireless, Amps, Volume Controls & Accessories



					www.blowsmeaway.com


----------



## .LMS. (Mar 20, 2020)

What an awesome success story!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd rather be there in person, but this is a nice 2nd!


----------

